# qt Blocks nach heutigem Update

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe jede Menege blocks. Woran könnte das liegen?

```

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2:2[!icu?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                       ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2:=[icu] required by (www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.91:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/libxml2:2/2=[icu] required by (www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.91:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^                                                                                                           

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-gfx/scantailor-0.9.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.4:4 required by (media-sound/skype-call-recorder-0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-video/smplayer-14.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.2:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-video/makemkv-1.8.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[glib] required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-office/scribus-1.4.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[glib] required by (media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (sci-calculators/speedcrunch-0.10.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.4.1:4 required by (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-gfx/librecad-2.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,egl=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,-egl,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.2:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[glib] required by (media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-office/scribus-1.4.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[glib] required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (dev-libs/libattica-0.4.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-video/smplayer-14.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[debug?] (dev-qt/qtcore:4) required by (app-crypt/qca-2.0.3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (dev-libs/qjson-0.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-video/makemkv-1.8.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.4:4 required by (media-sound/skype-call-recorder-0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,ssl] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,ssl]) required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.4:4 required by (media-sound/skype-call-recorder-0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (media-video/makemkv-1.8.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4 required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4 required by (media-gfx/librecad-2.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,sqlite] (~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,sqlite]) required by (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (x11-libs/libkscreen-1.0.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtopengl:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtopengl:4 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtopengl:4 required by (media-gfx/scantailor-0.9.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qthelp:4 required by (media-gfx/librecad-2.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## Josef.95

Versuche zunächst erst mal diesen Konflikt aufzulösen:  *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-libs/libxml2:2
> 
> ...

 

Setze das vom schon installierten chromium geforderte USE=icu in der package.use für beide Pakete, also für 

dev-libs/libxml2 und dev-qt/qtwebkit

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe erst mal ein Backup eingespielt von /etc/portage/package.* eingespielt. Jetzt läuft das Update wieder.

Portpeek hat da wohl etwas zu viel gelöscht...

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn Qt5 absichtlich freigegeben? Jedenfalls sind einige Qt5-Pakete "scheduled for merge". Und Qt5 setzt auf qtchooser, welches wiederum Qt4 >= 4.8.6 voraussetzt, also <4.8.6 blockiert.

Kannst du mal schauen, wer bei dir Qt5 will? (Optionen --verbose --tree von emerge).

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe das auch, es  lag an Teamspeak3. Die neuste Version benötigt QT5. Schau mal da genauer hin. Ich maskiere das gerade, wegen so einem blöden Tool installier ich mir kein Toolkit in einen neuen Slot. Das ist es nicht wert.

qt5 hast du vermutlich durch ein autoconfig-update freigegeben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nö, das liegt daran, dass qt5 nicht mehr maskiert ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat sich das Problem von Tinitus durch einspielen eines Backups erledigt?

----------

